# DensShield...DensGuard.....wth?



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there a difference between DensShield and DensGuard? Georgia Pacific website is not very informative about their tile backer product, basicaly says nothing about DensGuard. I can't find DensShield anywhere aroudn here (only thing close to a real tile supply house is Daltile and they don't carry DensShield...go figure) but Lowescensored has DensGuard.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

densgard is a paperless drywall denshield is waterproof on one side


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

DensGuard is not paperless wallboard. You might be thinking of DensArmor? Densguard is a tile backer similar to DensShield. GP has done a good job of confusing those of us that don't use their products on a regular basis. I don't like either one.

More info here; http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=6388

Jaz


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Jaz, I got that far before, what I can't tell is if they are different what is the difference other than DensGuard being available only at Lowe's and being blue? Do they have different applications and properties? Where's MattCoop when you need him?????

Disclaimer: this post is meant to be amusing and not insulting to anyone, please disregard this disclaimer, become offended, and flame me to cinders.

PS- The question about the product is serious though. Very serious. I need a beer...seriously.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

DensGuard is a version of DensShield branded for Lowes by GP. Identical in every way but the color is my understanding. Maybe there will be an Orange colored version coming out called DensProtetor or something?:no:


----------

